# [WINE] Arrancar el Age Of Empires II (cerrado)

## sefirotsama

Pues eso, si alguien lo ha conseguido en gentoo. Lo he hecho más de una vez en otras distribuciones sin problema alguno y ahora queria repetir la experiencia en gentoo (por algo me compré los juegos originales en su dia, con lo que me gustan).

El caso es que instalo correctamente el juego con su instalador, y también el directx que viene con el CD (hago una instalación completa que me copie todos los archivos). Y wine me crea el acceso directo automáticamente. EL problema es a la hora de arrancarlo que sencillamente no hace nada. SI lo hago a traves de consola me muestra un error del que no tengo ni idea de que sacar de el...

He probado instalando un directx más nuevo (el 8.0 o 8.1) de windows 98 para probar si funciona y no consigo nada. Si alguien lo ha arrancado desde gentoo alguna vez o sabe que puedo hacer para que me furule le estaré muy agradecido.

LA salida del error:

 *wine empires2.exe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sefirot@sama ~/.wine/drive_c/Archivos de programa/Microsoft Games/Age of Empires II $ wine empires2.exe
> 
> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
> ...

 

Se agradece la ayuda

----------

## Cereza

No tienes que instalar directx, de eso se encarga wine a su manera. Creo que lo que necesitas es usar un crack nocd aunque tengas los juegos originales, pasa con muchos juegos en wine, y concretamente para Age of Empires II se necesita, como en winedb dice un tester con Gentoo http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=147 y otro con Gentoo sobre AMD64 http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=147&iTestingId=11717

Por otra parte todos coinciden en que el juego va muy lento, aunque jugable.

----------

## sefirotsama

OK! Esta noche lo probaré (no es plan en medio la biblioteca... o sí...)

Me he leido la pagina entera y en ella misma hay un enlace a una web de cracks...

----------

## Cereza

Mirando mejor la salida que te da wine veo:

```
err:module:import_dll Library ntoskrnl.exe (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\SECDRV.SYS") not found 
```

Eso muy seguramente quiere decir que te falta el archivo ntoskrnl.exe, y tendras que copiarlo de una instalación de windows. Ese archivo debe estar por defecto en el dir c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, y debes copiarlo en ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/ (o donde sea que tengas la instalación de windows de wine)

Y si por si a alguien le interesa, algunos juegos que conseguido jugar decentemente con wine son Warcraft III, Diablo II o Baldur's Gate, de éste último colgué un testeo en winehq: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=241&iTestingId=8756

----------

## i92guboj

No soy un fiera en lo que respecta a wine, pero dudo mucho que ese sea el problema real, por mucho que wine lo diga. ntoskrnl.exe suena mucho a "NT OS Kernel", o sea, parte del kernel de windows (se que es increíble, pero también tiene un kernel el muchacho  :Razz:  ). No es una cosa que se pueda copiar así como así. De hecho, si se que wine provee una implementación propia de dicho archivo, normalmente /usr/lib32/wine/ntoskrnl.exe.so

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> wine: Unhandled page fault on read access

 

Pues si te sirve de consuelo, estoy en la misma... No consigo hacer funcionar World of Warcraft y el mensaje de error, si bien varia un poco, repite esa parte justamente...

Lo raro es que con aplicaciones que no necesiten acceleracion 3D wine funciona de lujo.

Se pone mas raro aun, en la misma PC, pero a 32 bits corre sin problemas, yo le estaba buscando por ese lado la cola al asunto... Si encuentro como solucionarlo posteare el resultado...

Salud!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Round 2

Hiciste algun avance al respecto? (Nada por aqui todavia)

Por cierto, tu problema y el mio no son los mismos, parece que de cualquier cosa wine se queja con un unhandled page fault...

Mi wine colapsa con un 

```
fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered at 0x10035a21, enabling work-around

wine: Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x10035a21 at address 0x10035a21 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
```

Y no lo he podido solucionar de ninguna manera todavia.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

No, todavía no lo he solucionado. Necesito encontrar un crack para mi versión y no lo encuentro... (y eso que es un juego original, pero bueno...)

En fin a ver si hay suerte

----------

## sefirotsama

Ya funciona!

Una persona me envió un mail privado con información sobre donde encontrar el crack. El crack no arranca en linux así que he tenido que reiniciar a windows (por primera vez en tres meses) y instalar ahí AOEII y el crack. Luego he copiado el exe una vez modificado y ya arrancó.

Todo era problema del sistema antipirateria que viene por defecto (a pesar de ser un juego original con el cd metido y montado).

NOTA: en windows VISTA no os funcionará con el crack el juego a pesar de estar correcto y eso es problema de microsoft, sin embargo una vez crackeado solamente necesitamos el exe para emterlo en la carpeta del wine.

Cierro el tema pero si alguien quiere seguimos hablando aquí.

Saludos de la Vilanet Party 2k7 (en el montage, xD)

----------

## ZaPa

Hola sefirotsama! bueno, veamos.

Yo he conseguido ejecutar este juego en gentoo (sin aceleración gráfica pero lo he conseguido XD) pues bueno te explico.

Vigila que en el winecfg tienes emulando win98.

Vigila también en la configuración del wine que tienes apuntada correctamente la unidad de cd donde leerá el disco.

Y yo no tubé más problemas, solamente ejecutar el age of empire 2 con el wine y a jugar.

Ya nos cuentas.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Ya funciona!

 

...que envidia... Yo no he podido hacer nada al respecto todavía.

 *Quote:*   

> he tenido que reiniciar a windows (por primera vez en tres meses)

 

Todavía existe windows en tu disco rígido? Se me cayó un ídolo...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Se me cayó un ídolo...  

 

Mientras no configure CORRECTAMENTE el qemu necesito tenerlo instalado para tonterías como estas (el crack no detecta en linux la instalación del AOE). Y más adelante intuyo que en las practicas de la universidad lo necesitaré... en fin... si por mi fuera....

----------

## ZaPa

Si aunque tuvieras el cd insertado y wine no te lo pillaba era porqué en la configuración de wine no estaba bien configurao el punto de montaje del cd, chequealo y verás que lo que digo es verdad.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Si aunque tuvieras el cd insertado y wine no te lo pillaba era porqué en la configuración de wine no estaba bien configurao el punto de montaje del cd, chequealo y verás que lo que digo es verdad.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Ya lo he probado eso. Incluso creando enlaces simbolicos el winecfg, etc... hasta una imagen del dispositivo /dev/hda

El problema no era ese, era la seguirdad anticopia que se disparaba a pesar de estar original.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Acabo de encontrar la solución al problema que me impedía ejecutar algunas aplicaciones que necesitan aceleración 3D sobre wine en mi Gentooo a 64bits, lo dejo explicado en este hilo para no abrir uno nuevo, así lo encuentra el próximo que lo busque:

Para todo el que tenga errores del tipo: fixme:seh:check_no_exec No-exec fault triggered a 64 bits.

Pasarle al kernel como opción durante el arranque: noexec=off noexec32=off

Un problema menos y contando... 

Salud!

----------

